
Boss selling restaurant to save employee with brain tumor - codegeek
http://www.khou.com/community/Boss-sells-restaurant-to-save-employee-with-brain-tumor-238996011.html
======
elviejo
That is way public health is better for the economy... it helps business
owners provide healthcare to their employees without losing everything.

------
pcvarmint
I grew up near Lake Conroe, and lived there until 2008, but I never visited
that restaurant.

Now I wish I had.

